# Alanganin



## meetmeinnyc

Hello  

What is the meaning of "Alaganin"?

I noticed that it's used solo (Alaganin, eh!) and also in a sentence (Alaganin naman na..).


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mataripis

Alaganin? A Tagalog word? Possibly alagain( need close attention) or alanganin( in between or not really sure where it belongs or is categorized) alanganin is another term that fall into two category as bisexual or homosexual.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

>>>alanganin (in between or not really sure where it belongs or is categorized) 

Thanks so much!

Yes! It was "alanganin". Sorry for the misspelling.. The context was someone is located somewhere in between the east and the west.

The other one was "Alangan naman"..


----------



## DotterKat

Alanganin is an adjective that means _uncertain, precarious, unsure, questionable or otherwise uncertain_.

_Alanganin ang kanyang kalagayan_. Her health is precarious.

It has been mentioned that _alanganin_ can be used to describe somebody's sexual orientation. Though the word is indeed used by some to this effect, the implication is that there is something unsure, questionable or even wrong about one's orientation. _Alanganin_ used this way can sound mean, and indeed, pejorative. For this reason, I would not encourage this particular use of the word.

The related phrase _alangan naman.... _refers to a situation that is questionable if not outright improper.

Kami na nga ang naagrabyado, _alangan namang_ kami pa ang magbayad! We are the aggrieved party / We are the ones who have been wronged. _It would be improper_ / _It would not be right_ that we be the ones to pay (for damages / fees, etc. )!


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK, for your in-depth explanations as always!


----------

